# All I Got For Christmas...



## toolroom (Dec 26, 2015)

Hope Y'all's Christmas was better than mine. All I got for Christmas was a sweater... I really wanted a screamer, or a moaner!


----------



## David S (Dec 26, 2015)

Well I did get a sweater, two actually.  A heavy one and a light one.  As part of my persona I always wear a sweater.  Other than just having the kids and family together and my Bride hitting the Turkey dinner out of the park, I didn't get anything else.  At my stage in life there is not very much that I NEED, and very little that I want.

Happy New Year everyone.

David


----------



## alloy (Dec 26, 2015)

I got some slippers and a foot messager,  but I bought myself a Milwaukee Fuel drill today off CL.  

My DRO for my mill is scheduled for delivery on Monday. Then I have the week off to install it.

 Best thing though is I have a family now. A few years ago I didn't. 

I wish everyone a Happy New Year and a wonderful year ahead of you.


----------



## higgite (Dec 26, 2015)

I got some new golf clubs for my wife. Not a bad trade, eh?

Tom


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 26, 2015)

I got a piece of 2" ridgid conduit, 3 wall clamps for it, a meter box conection flange, a weatherhead, a 3 phaze meter box, 6' of #6 ground wire, and a 5/8's copper clad ground rod with clamp.
I got everything mounted today. I have to make some spacers to make the clamps touch the wall tomorrow.

The power co will be out in about 2 weeks to hook it up!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 26, 2015)

I got a 4 day vacation in Sanibel Florida and I'll be heading north tomorrow for 3 days of house hunting in South Carolina before heading back home to NJ.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 27, 2015)

I was given a day of relaxation, time to work in my shop, and an order for a bunch of propellers and hardware. 

I noticed that today, (Dec 27,) is my first anniversary on HM, time sure flies when  you're having fun. A year ago I only had a machine to make propellers and a drill press. (and a bunch of non-power tools.)

I believe also, that this is my 1000th post and that I've been given very nearly 42% 'likes' on my comments. I don't compare this with others, but feel this to be complementary, that I must be a useful member of the community, Thanks to all who have made this possible. .


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 28, 2015)

My relatives usually use Christmas as an opportunity to "update" my wardrobe.  I got two pairs of jeans and a few flannel shirts to replace all my other stuff with holes and dry rot. 

-Ron


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 28, 2015)

Alloy, you got it right when it comes to family.   My son showed up 4 days before Xmas to meet his wife and three little ones.  He was stationed in Iraq.  I don't remember what else that I got, but I'll never forget the phone call that he gave me  when he got home.  I know that when everything settles down, he'll be firing up his grandfather's Sheldon lathe.   Mark


----------



## Charles Spencer (Dec 31, 2015)

I showed my daughter the import precision vise I wanted so that she could show her mother.  Amazingly, I actually got it.

I was happy so I hereby resolve not to buy any more tools this year.

(_written at 5:30 PM, 31 December_)


----------



## alloy (Dec 31, 2015)

Charles Spencer said:


> I was happy so I hereby resolve not to buy any more tools this year.
> 
> (_written at 5:30 PM, 31 December_)




I'm not sure I believe that statement


----------



## Charles Spencer (Dec 31, 2015)

alloy said:


> I'm not sure I believe that statement



Well, I was going to do a little online browsing later...


----------



## alloy (Dec 31, 2015)

You still have a few hours left  

I've been looking on CL.  I see a few unwanted "Christmas"  presents for sale there.  The problem is what I'd would want the guy wants full retail price.  No one will pay that, has to be some kind of discount.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 31, 2015)

Charles Spencer said:


> I showed my daughter the import precision vise I wanted so that she could show her mother.  Amazingly, I actually got it.
> 
> I was happy so I hereby resolve not to buy any more tools this year.
> 
> (_written at 5:30 PM, 31 December_)



Fortunately, the year is over in a few hours then you can get back to buying tools. 

-Ron


----------

